# UKC Conformation Shows vs AKC?



## Sally's Mom

UKC is a great place to get your feet wet. In my opinion, it is similar to a match, where you can sign up the same day. All of my comments are directed to my experience in the Northeast. It is very low key. I do groom my dogs and the poodle type breeds are also groomed. Professionals can only show their own dogs. Here, there are frequently 2 shows each day. My Basil finished in 3 straight shows. My Tiki got a bunch of points at 3, and I finished her four years later at 7. Many of my other dogs that I own or co-own are close to finishing. You are allowed to ask the judge what they liked and didn't like about your dog. It helped me after feeling comfortable only in the obedience ring, to start to feel comfortable in the conformation ring.


----------



## Ljilly28

Some responsible breeders are dismayed that UKC does not respect the "limited" designation for AKC papers. I have one breeder of a past dog who discouraged showing in UKC until that changes. I am not sure if that is still true though.


----------



## BayBeams

I am considering showing Baxter in UKC conformation because he and I would benefit from gaining more ring confidence. Also, I don't want to get "rusty" since it will be a while before he is ready to show in the obedience ring or even rally. Since the shows are smaller than AKC and hopefully a bit more user friendly I am thinking it would be a way for Baxter and I to have fun until our obedience skills are more solid.
Not sure if this is the best way to go but I am excited about trying something different and Baxter needs the extra support. I have no clue about showing in conformation so I thought I would start asking questions.
Does this sound like a crazy plan? This sounded like a fun way to get Baxter seasoned for the ring.

I added a picture of Baxter from 2011. He is a great dog but needs to develop his bravery a bit...


----------



## Lucky Penny

As a novice handler in conformation, UKC was great for me. It brought my spirits about conformation up, since it feels like it is more about having fun, then winning. It is easy and cheap to get points and a title. Like Sally's Mom said, a lot like a MATCH. I would strongly suggest anyone new to conformation, like me, to do UKC before you do AKC. And when you want to try AKC, make sure you at least watch a AKC conformation trial first. I am thankful the people I was with were so nice to answer all my questions as I stood ringside learning all about AKC.


----------



## LibertyME

I appreciate that UKC is more 'user friendly', but am having a difficult time justifying showing in the club, especially in conformation

My concern is that UKC does not respect AKCs limited registration.

I emailed UKC and asked:

Can a person who bought an AKC registered puppy on
a limted registration.. register the puppy with
UKC...change the puppy's name and breed it...then
sell puppies with UKC papers?

The response was:
What breed of dog (not sure why that matters) and then they emailed me step-by-step instructions of how to proceed. One of the steps was to provide a 3-gen pedigree - which can be submitted as "hand written".

Perhaps it is just me, but...I've just lost a lot of respect for the organization.

Puppy buyers wonder why good breeders ask so many questions and make so many contractual demands of them....


----------



## BayBeams

LibertyME said:


> I appreciate that UKC is more 'user friendly', but am having a difficult time justifying showing in the club, especially in conformation
> 
> My concern is that UKC does not respect AKCs limited registration.
> 
> I emailed UKC and asked:
> 
> Can a person who bought an AKC registered puppy on
> a limted registration.. register the puppy with
> UKC...change the puppy's name and breed it...then
> sell puppies with UKC papers?
> 
> The response was:
> What breed of dog (not sure why that matters) and then they emailed me step-by-step instructions of how to proceed. One of the steps was to provide a 3-gen pedigree - which can be submitted as "hand written".
> 
> Perhaps it is just me, but...I've just lost a lot of respect for the organization.
> 
> Puppy buyers wonder why good breeders ask so many questions and make so many contractual demands of them....


Hmmm...
Not sure that matters to me since I don't plan on breeding my dog. I realize it is a "principle" thing but I can say I have shown in obedience with UKC and the shows are very "dog supportive" and FUN. For example, UKC recognizes that a veteran dog needs lower jump heights to protect their aging joints while earning the same title as everyone else. AKC never will agree to that despite numerous recommendations made by the "fancy". If your dog is older it has to retire, plain and simple, or risk injury jumping full height. Their obedience exercises have a bit of a twist to them that I find to be an interesting challenge. Unfortunately it will be a while before Baxter has the steady skill set to show in any obedience venue, whether it be UKC, AKC or ASCA.

My question really has to do with the protocols that UKC has for showing in breed. I need a smaller, friendlier venue for my tentative dog to learn in a real show setting. We already attend tons of AKC shows and any available matches but a positive ring experience is what we both really need.


----------



## Sally's Mom

UKC is a lot of fun. At the time when I originally registered my dogs, I believe they had to have full registration...maybe I am confusing it with CKC.... Regardless, as Lucky Penny said, it is fun and a way to get some experience...


----------



## BayBeams

Thanks to everyone for all of your in-put. We don't have a lot of UKC trials in this area but I think I'll give it a try. First, I need to figure out how to show my dog at his best in the show ring. There is more to it than meets the eye.


----------



## Megora

With the UKC - you don't have to have full AKC registration (and permission from the breeder) to get full registration in the UKC. 

I know of a breeder here in MI who is furious because she discovered one of her puppies sold on a limited registration was being shown in the UKC. <- FWIW, that loophole should be a bad deal for the UKC as well, because it DOES make any breeding dog with UKC registration appear questionable.

That all said... I will probably register my guy when I have time. And at a brief glance at the registration form, I don't really see anywhere anything about limited or full registration. 

There aren't too many shows around here, but my instructors have been pushing me to give it a try since the stays are a little different.


----------



## MikaTallulah

I have a friend who bought her dog on limited registration AKC but wanted to get into showing. So she UKC showed and titled her dog- Talking with the breeder as she went along. The breeder ended up giving her full registration on the dog since my friend did put a lot of work into her dog and wanted to show in AKC shows. She was not looking to breed first and foremost- She wanted to show and have fun with her dog. She never breed her dog but could have if she wanted too. It was her hobby.


----------



## Jige

I was forth righyt with my breeder about showing BaWaaJige in conformation in UKC. I told her that I had more oppertunity to show in UKC than AKC and I wanted to do as much with my pup as possible. I realize that there unscrupplus(sp?) people out there but I would never breed Jige with out first having my full registration which I will get as soon as he is 2yrs old and I have done all of his clearances.


----------



## Game Boy

Personally, I have had a lot of fun and gained some insight in the showing world. UKC is not as intimidating as AKC because you are not up against professional handlers all the time. It was a good place for me to start. I also like the fact you can find out what the judge liked or not about your dog. I would definitely recommend it for experience, if nothing else.


----------



## BayBeams

Game Boy said:


> Personally, I have had a lot of fun and gained some insight in the showing world. UKC is not as intimidating as AKC because you are not up against professional handlers all the time. It was a good place for me to start. I also like the fact you can find out what the judge liked or not about your dog. I would definitely recommend it for experience, if nothing else.


Game boy, I just wanted to say I love the picture of your Golden gang.

I am in the process of looking for a class or instructor who can guide me in the ways of the show ring. We have a couple of UKC shows coming up that I am considering so this might be an opportunity to give it a try.
Besides learning the ring process I need to be more adept at grooming my Golden boy. Grooming is not one of my strong points. I can trim feet for everyday wear and the ears to clean up the wispy hairs but to get a dog ready for the show ring is a whole different matter. I have a grooming video called "The Winning Way" that I can study but I read the UKC breed standard and it seems UKC has a different preference in the trim area than AKC allows.


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am in the same boat when it comes to grooming. I keep my dogs clean, lightly trimmed, and brushed. When it comes to "show ready" grooming I pass my girl off to a groomer who knows what she is doing. I still need a lot of learning to do!


----------



## Game Boy

Thank you. I am also in the same boat though. For "show ring ready" mine go to a professional groomer. Even for the obedience ring.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Game Boy, I love the photo too!

BayBeams, I highly recommend UKC shows as a way to build confidence for both you and the dog. As others have said, think of them as a fun match. Lots of fun, great people, no real tension or highly competitive atmosphere. Very easy to title the dog in just a weekend, if that's something you want to do.


----------



## K9-Design

As far as grooming the UKC shows I've been to have been small and have nothing in the way of a grooming area. I just got my dog out of the crate and ran a comb through him and that was good enough. 
It is very much like a match but all in good fun.
I am a UKC fan and like to support them.


----------



## Sally's Mom

I agree with what everyone else said... of course, two posters are personal friends... UKC is definitely fun!


----------



## BayBeams

Well, it is decided, I am planning on showing Baxter in a local UKC trial this coming Saturday (6/9). My friends have been giving me a crash coarse on how to show a dog in the breed ring without tripping over my feet. 
I bought a show lead and collar this weekend at a show and am excited about giving it a try.
It should be fun. I'll let you know how it goes...


----------



## Lucky Penny

Have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Well wishes and good luck to you. Most of all, have fun!


----------



## Game Boy

Good Luck to you both! Have fun and keep us posted!


----------



## BayBeams

I am having so much fun with this already! I took Baxter to Sudsy Dog. a self service dog wash location with these great bathing set-ups and got Baxter all clean, dried and beautiful. I won't have time the day before the show so this will just have to do and hope my boy stays clean until Saturday (right!). His feet are all tidied and he will be ready to be a "star"
I am working on teaching him to stack. So far we have't quite gotten it how I like but I still have a few days to get it down. At the momet he tends to crouch a bit instead of looking regal. 
I am looking forward to the "big" day!


----------



## BayBeams

Tomorrow is the day of the show. Only one thing I haven't figured out is how to get Baxter's coat to look sleek and full again without having to give him another bath. A newbie mistake to bath my dog too many days before the show. 
He still looks beautiful so we'll give it a go tomorrow. I am so excited to be getting into the ring with my buddy.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Good luck! I am a newbie, so no grooming advice from me!


----------



## Sally's Mom

A metro hair dryer and bodifier. At Yankee, I saw Barbasol shaving Creme being used to mimic more substance.....


----------



## goldengirls550

I look forward to showing in UKC conformation with Jade. I will get him registered with UKC as soon as I receive his AKC papers. Jade should be able to finish in UKC, but I am really more interested in the ring experience and having a judge go over my young dog. I think UKC is a great organization for green dogs and handlers. I feel so much more relaxed at UKC shows as well. I would like to show Layla in the altered classes if I can find shows that offer those classes in my area. Layla just loves the show ring and I think it would be cool to finish a conformation title in UKC since she already has UKC obedience, agility, and rally titles. She enjoyed juniors so much in the short time that we showed in it.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

How'd it go?


----------



## BayBeams

Just got back from the show. We had a great time and Baxter did well in the areas that I was hoping he would. There were two trials on the same day and in both of them he sailed around the ring and let the judges handle him with his tail wagging. This was a big step for Baxter because he used to act shy and get very "small" when touched by a stranger, especially men. One of the judges was a male and Baxter had no problem at all. I was so pleased that his timid behavior did not appear. It took me a bit to figure out where to go and where to run with the dog and one of the runs I went too far passing the spot where the judge wanted me to stand Baxter (oh well).
We came home with two blue ribbons and two reserves. There were only two Goldens at the show. The other one was younger so he was in the intermediate class while Baxter was in the adult class. For the breed competition the other dog, who was a different style of Golden, originally from Portugal, won but that's OK. I am very proud of how well Baxter did.


----------



## Lucky Penny

YAY for Baxter! So happy you and him had a fun time!


----------



## Game Boy

Glad to hear you had a great experience! Grats!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Hope you continue to have fun!


----------



## BayBeams

I was so proud of Baxter today! It was a very long day and Baxter hung in there and did a great job. He got a group 3 in the first trial and a group 2 in the second trial. There weren't a ton of dogs in the class but then who cares. Baxter is moving forward with his bravery in the ring and that is what the whole point is for me with showing him in breed.


----------



## hotel4dogs

that's awesome, congrats! Isn't UKC fun??!!


----------



## Augie's Mom

Congrats!!

It's such a proud moment when you see them succeed knowing all the hard work behind the success. The park was crazy too today, so he should get extra bravery points!


----------



## BayBeams

We are heading out to another UKC show today. Apparently, there was some sort of error at a couple of shows that Baxter entered a few months ago. I received a letter from UKC awarding him Best Male instead of Reserve at two of the shows so he now has 100 points. He still needs to have 2 more wins before he has his UKC champion but how cool is that?

Really, my goal is to have Baxter learn to be a more confident dog and the more both of us do toward that goal the more successful he will be.
It is expected to be about 95 degrees and the show is outdoors, as are all CA shows, so this could be interesting. We may end up with a bunch of wilted dogs and handlers.

Well off we go!


----------



## Stretchdrive

BayBeams said:


> We are heading out to another UKC show today. Apparently, there was some sort of error at a couple of shows that Baxter entered a few months ago. I received a letter from UKC awarding him Best Male instead of Reserve at two of the shows so he now has 100 points. He still needs to have 2 more wins before he has his UKC champion but how cool is that?
> 
> Really, my goal is to have Baxter learn to be a more confident dog and the more both of us do toward that goal the more successful he will be.
> It is expected to be about 95 degrees and the show is outdoors, as are all CA shows, so this could be interesting. We may end up with a bunch of wilted dogs and handlers.
> 
> Well off we go!


Congrats, and good luck!!


----------

